# I dropped my 5D Mark II + battery grip and 70-200mm f2.8 IS II



## eing6888 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

On Saturday, I went to shoot a runway show. I accidentally dropped 5D Mark II + battery grip and 70-200mm f2.8 IS II, 6 feet above the ground. As scary as it sounds, I was surprise that the camera and the lens are still fully functioning. However, the battery grip was crack and the battery door won't close. There is no sign of crack on the lens and very little scratch on he camera. I was able to use the camera to shoot the show. Are there any suggestions on what should I test the camera to see that it is still okay.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jad (Apr 29, 2013)

I would send it into Canon for a complete camera check up if you do not plan on replacing it soon. As with all mistakes, they can be costly.


----------



## LShooter (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you have insurance on your gear? Some companies offer it. I would take it to a local authorized repair place just to be sure.


----------



## eing6888 (Apr 29, 2013)

My 5D mark II is still under Canon's warranty, but the 70-200mm is not. Should I send it to Canon factory service center?


----------



## Jad (Apr 29, 2013)

Absolutely, they are the best.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 29, 2013)

YOu will most likely still have to pay for any repairs though, as the warranty doesn't cover the abuse of dropping the camera and cracking body parts.


----------

